# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Ace remmer

## eliss

Hallo

Ik gebruik de ace remmer lisinopril,maar volgens mij kan ik er niet tegen,sinds ik ze gebruik,plas ik erg weinig en soms moeilijk wat ik nooit had,ook voel ik me helemaal beroerd,misselijk,duizelig,en er nerveus,de huisarts zegt dat ,dat niet kan omdat ik ze al vanaf september gebruik,maar ik heb in oktober al gezegd dat ik haast niet plas,
Kent iemand lisinopril of heeft hier mer van gehoord.

Groet Ellis.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Ellis,

*Mogelijke bijwerkingen van lisinopril (o.a.);*
* Bilirubine-gehalte van het bloed, toename ('geelzucht')
* Bloedbeeld, veranderingen
* Bloeddrukverlaging (= hypotensie), soms ernstig
* Bloed-laboratoriumwaarden, veranderingen
* Creatinine-gehalte van het bloed, toename
* Diarree
** Duizeligheid*
* Hartkloppingen
* Hoofdpijn
* Huiduitslag (exantheem)
* Kaliumgehalte van het bloed, toename (= hyperkaliëmie)
* Lichaamszwakte, algehele (= asthenie)
** Misselijkheid*
* Nierfunctiestoornissen
_* Plassen, weinig (= oligurie)_
* Prikkelhoest
* Spierkrampen
* Ureumgehalte van het bloed, toename (= hyperuremie)
* Vermoeidheid
_(Bron: consumed.nl)_

Ik denk dat je huisarts de bijsluiter van lisinopril maar eens moet gaan lezen, want de bijwerkingen die jij hebt kunnen wel degelijk van lisinopril komen!
Misschien kan je een ander medicijn krijgen?
Plaspillen of pillen tegen misselijkheid kunnen tijdelijk wel helpen, maar zijn op lange termijn niet goed voor je lichaam...
Hopelijk kan je je huisarts op andere gedachten brengen!
Sterkte en succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Agnes574

Gebruik je dit geneesmiddel voor je bloeddruk of je hart??

Ik sluit me aan bij Luuss, vraag je arts om een alternatief!!
Daar zijn ze voor; laat ze werken voor hun geld en zorg dat je arts je helpt!!

Sterkte!!!
Xx Ag

----------


## eliss

Hallo Luuss en Ag

Bedankt voor jullie reactie,

Ik gebruik lisinopril voor te hoge bloeddruk,ik heb er ook nog een betablokker bij,maar wat ik al zei sinds ik die lisinopril gebruik is het mis, ik ben iedere dag beroerd,daarom heb ik de huisarts gebeld,maar ze zegt dat,dat niet kan en ik mag niet stoppen,ik kon er wel één af doen,ik had eerts 2x20mg toen 2x10 en dan nu doe maar 1x10 zegt ze,maar als je er niet tegen kan,kan je ook niet tegen 10,maar ik moet hem wel slikken.
ik ben het er niet mee eens maar ze blijft eigenwijs en geeft geen alternatief,ja wat moet je dan,als ik die bijwerkingen zie heb ik er een aantal van,maar de huisarts zegt dat kan niet van die lisinopril zijn,terwijl ik nooit last had met plassen,enz. 
Ik weet nu niet wat ik moet doen hoor,

groetjes Ellis.

----------

